# log in bridges section of the poudre



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

There is a large log across a slot chanel on the left side above bridge rapid. some call this rapid pinball, it is on the left and most folks go right anyway.

It is in bad place for those who want to take the tighter lines, and it snuk up on us. a boat could go under it easilly and would be scary.

just a heads up,

bob


----------

